# Anybody have a 'grooming room?'



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

My dog/grooming room started as just a place for me to park Lucy's crate so if she cried, it wouldn't wake anybody up. But it has now officially been dubbed 'the dog room.' 

Going around to different breeder websites, I have realized that I LOVE seeing what everybody's dog/grooming room looks like. So please include pics of your set-up! I'd love to get some ideas. In the process of setting mine up, I have come to the conclusion that I have waaaaay too much stuff for just one dog. <strike>good thing I'm getting another one</strike> It's funny how cluttered it looks in pictures! This room was our dining room that I had walled off with a french door to make a 'guest room.' but as I said, it's now the dog room.


[attachment=11107:attachment]
Behold my new Seabreeze Ex-pen that I got today.
[attachment=11106:attachment]
My daughter inspecting my basket full of stuff to see if there is anything she's missed and Lucy watching to make sure nothing is liberated. (I can't tell you how many times I'll be missing stuff only to find out that 'the barbies needed it.)
[attachment=11108:attachment]
From the other direction. There is a cat under the chair and a huge tack box that has quickly filled up so that I had to put the overflow on the cheapo bookcase. 
[attachment=11109:attachment]
A close up of the table. In the green basket, I have all my bows, bands, etc. 

As I said, way too much stuff and I think I even have more stuff coming by UPS. I have to say that I love my grooming table. I didn't 'need' it but I love it and use it everyday. 

Soo... anybody else want to share where they spend all their time grooming their malts? Huh? Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

that's what I hope to have one day. after my latest grooming experience. I cut Sparkey's hair yesterday after I picked him up from groomer. then I thought if I can do it , it will be so cool. I just need some lessons first and a grooming room.









did you teach yourself or take lessons? I've cut people's hair since I was 14 years old. ( people = brother, father and mother and cousins , oh and I still cut my own hair







) all my barbies before then were bald









I like the little pink mirror you have for Lucy


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> that's what I hope to have one day. after my latest grooming experience. I cut Sparkey's hair yesterday after I picked him up from groomer. then I thought if I can do it , it will be so cool. I just need some lessons first and a grooming room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I don't actually trim her. I just... groom her. It wouldn't be pretty if I actually tried to cut her hair by myself. I can't even shave her paw pads!

You like the mirror? My daughter saw it and whined "You stole that from my room! I was wondering where it went" which is a bunch of bull because she couldn't even SEE the mirror it was covered with so much junk! It was a costly little thing. I think I got it at the dollar store. *snerk*


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

It looks great, you`ve done a good job setting Lucy`s grooming room up. I do all the grooming in the kitchen but i really need a room for them now that i have 2. Not in my current house though, so i guess we need to move to a bigger place...yeah, right!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I do all mine on my bar have the dryer & hook dill that hold them stationed there sure hubby kind of gets tired of seeing it oh well guess if he gets really tired of it he will build me that dream room on uh!. Love your room looks cozy and have every thing you need in there to. I would die for a room that had a bathing station then zip across right to the grooming table that would be my dream grooming room but don't think I will see that in my life time though.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I have a laundry room that is really K & C's grooming room. All that I do in there is put clothes in for washing and drying... everything else is for them. 
I don't do any major grooming but it is where I clean them up, wash their feet after a walk, etc. 


I had a hard time finding a laundry sink with a cut out for a 
sprayer. They told me it wasn't possible but somehow they 
came through. I thought the laundry sink material would be 
less slippery and more comfortable than a stainless steel sink.
[attachment=11136:attachment]


Their potty area is under the counter. It's about 3 feet wide
[attachment=11140:attachment]


I've had this basket for about 20 years and realized that it would be 
perfect to hold all of the items I use just about every day.
[attachment=11139:attachment]


I got this storage unit from Target and use it to store shampoo and other 
things that I don't use very often.
[attachment=11141:attachment]


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

> I have a laundry room that is really K & C's grooming room. All that I do in there is put clothes in for washing and drying... everything else is for them.
> I don't do any major grooming but it is where I clean them up, wash their feet after a walk, etc.
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, what a nice set up.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> I have a laundry room that is really K & C's grooming room. All that I do in there is put clothes in for washing and drying... everything else is for them.
> I don't do any major grooming but it is where I clean them up, wash their feet after a walk, etc.
> 
> 
> ...


Sher,

Your set up is so nice. It is so nice and neat!!! I love it! 

I don't have any room right now for a grooming area for Tango. I just have all of his grooming supplies in the kitchen cabinet.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I have a laundry room that is really K & C's grooming room. All that I do in there is put clothes in for washing and drying... everything else is for them.
> I don't do any major grooming but it is where I clean them up, wash their feet after a walk, etc.
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh I like that wicker drawers thing! *makes plan to steal that idea* My cheopo shelves thing just doesn't really cut it!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I don't have a grooming room -- I have to use my bathroom. I've had stuff spread out all over the counter and on the chest next to the counter, so I finally got something to hold it all.

[attachment=11402:attachment]

I didn't take a very good photo of the caddy -- it has two sides to it. All of her brushes and combs are on the other side.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I don't have a grooming room -- I have to use my bathroom. I've had stuff spread out all over the counter and on the chest next to the counter, so I finally got something to hold it all.
> 
> [attachment=11402:attachment]
> 
> I didn't take a very good photo of the caddy -- it has two sides to it. All of her brushes and combs are on the other side.[/B]


Hee! I'm looking at it saying to myself "Ok, I have the Silk Spirits, the Ice on Ice, the Show off..." I love the caddy you made! It's so cute!!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks for starting this thread Stacy. 
I don't have a grooming room but I'm about to have my kitchen remodelled to provide a utility (laundry) room - far too many great ideas here that I can 'borrow' - I may need to make the kitchen the grooming room and live on take-aways


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Thanks for starting this thread Stacy.
> I don't have a grooming room but I'm about to have my kitchen remodelled to provide a utility (laundry) room - far too many great ideas here that I can 'borrow' - I may need to make the kitchen the grooming room and live on take-aways
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I was hoping for, ideas that I could borrow, LOL! 

I didn't plan on a dog/grooming room but we had this way too small dining room off of our kitchen and I had it walled in on the two sides it was 'open' with a door on one of the openings and then a french door on the other part a few years ago It was supposed to be our spare/guest room but shockingly, I never got around to doing anything with it. Then when we got Lucy, I put her crate in there because it was the only place she wouldn't wake everybody up if she cried. 

Now, 6 mos later, it's the dog room. Excuse me, the 'animal room' as my kids are so quick to point out, because their cats have a scratching post in there. I'm going to pull out the carpet and put flooring in it because I already have a lot of pee pad misses and plus, apparantly carpet breaks a show coat. Me? go overboard? Nah. Now I just need to work on sound proofing it a little bit better, LOL! 

Be sure to take before and after pics of your remodeling job! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> Be sure to take before and after pics of your remodeling job! Can't wait to see it![/B]


Ah, well, now, it's like this, you see. My existing kitchen is sooo disgusting only my builder is allowed to see it








He's just left for the day - having done a bit of measuring (with much scratching of head) but I asked him about getting a belfast sink for the utility room. "Huh?" he said. When I told him why he went all...







. . Then, being a builder, he came up with another idea. "Convert the garage, m'dear. It's already got water and power, you always park on the drive anyway - it would make a super grooming room." 

W..e..l..l.. he's always wanted a top-of-the-range BMW, but he does have a point. Shall I? Sha'n't I? Will he let me choose the colour of his new car? Or have I gorn...







?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am sorry that I didn't see this thread before starting a similar one in another area. Please look at this thread: Grooming room thread

Any other ideas or insight, posted here or on the other thread would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=240983
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG, that is so funny!! What's the temperature like in there though? My garage gets HOT in the summer! Of course you KNOW I will say convert your garage







I always put Lucy in the shower because she is the squirm princess and that way she can't run away from me, LOL. Well, she can try.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> OMG, that is so funny!! What's the temperature like in there though? My garage gets HOT in the summer! Of course you KNOW I will say convert your garage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, this takes me back to when I first came to London about 20 years ago and thought I'd give a local (commercial) groomer a try. She had converted her garage and very well done it was too. It was fully insulated and there was a hoooman bath







- raised quite high on a kind of trestle arrangement - no bending - hooks on the wall behind to secure the dogs. Two grooming tables and hand-basins. A long run of floor standing cupboards. Loads of high level cupboards for lotions and potions with dog bedding beneath. She told me she had great fun designing the whole layout and even tiled it fully (walls/floor/ceiling) herself. 

Sadly, I don't think I'll do this although it would be wonderful. A garage in London is like gold-dust and, even though I do not plan on moving, to do away with it would devalue the house just too much - like £60/70,000.









Then again I could rent it out to a... groomer - decisions, decisions


----------

